

Koding, a social coding environment with a free VM - MrBra
https://koding.com/

======
pedalpete
Great name, and interesting idea. Your homepage is nice and clean, but after
reading a few sections I found myself wishing that you would just focus on one
thing. It felt like you were trying to be too many things to too many people.
But, I also thought that maybe you had such a great system and a new
development paradigm that would make it easy to accomplish everything you said
you'd do and make it easy enough for your different target markets.

So, I signed up. Use my github account! Great. But then, why do I have to have
a separate username and password for your site. That's disappointing.

Well, now I'm in your app. I was initially shocked and overloaded. So much
going on on the page. Smallish text in the 'latest activity', but that's not
my activity, who are these people? Why should I care what they're
doing/saying?

Ok, it's a feed of all the discussions on Koding, with a bunch of filters down
the left side. Not super useful to me now. I want to see what it's like to
code on this thing.

I can search topics, member...Develop! Finally, that's what I want. What the
hell is this? I've got a domain and a machine. Oh, you set that up for me.
Cool. But why is the page laid out like it is. It makes no sense to me. What
is the build of that machine? What can I do with it? How do I set-it up?

Well, hide the environments, I wanted to code! Ok, Ace. What's that? Terminal,
Teamwork and get more apps. Where's my editor? Where are my files? You've got
my github, where are my projects?

Maybe I'm not your target market, but I am a developer, and much like my
feelings on your homepage, after looking at your app, I can't figure out how I
would use it, and for what?

I hope you can take this advice and either pair down your offering or provide
a better on-boarding experience.

